
Nuxt's $2M Seed Round - rmason
https://nuxtjs.org/blog/seed-round
======
rmason
Further proof that even the large VC firms won't put somebody on a plane to
Paris or Detroit. Even for something as huge as Nuxt.

If you're not willing to travel to the Valley it's really like you don't
exist. I've been using Nuxt for some time and I am really impressed with it.

